# ADA Aquasoil



## Jaap (30 Oct 2011)

Hi,

I am about to purchase some ADA New Amazonia Multi-Type. 

1. Can I use this alone?
2. Will it deteriorate in shape and shatter to sand after a while in water?
3. Do I need to order the powder as well or is it just for aesthetic reasons?
4. How much will I need for a 60cm x 30 cm x 45 cm tank? I don't know what's an adequate depth for substrate...
5. Is ADA New Amazonia my best choice from the ADA substrate range as far as nutrients and CEC?

Thanks


----------



## MrLarner (5 Nov 2011)

ADA amazonia is really good stuff, i cant tell you to much about it as i dont use it myself, wish i did now though,
but last night i was at aquatic design in london and the amano team was there setting up a show tank. and they used the ADA amazonia and the bloke said you can add extra ferts etc but its not needed, its just an extra boost.
he also said it can be used alone if your budget isnt to high.
and it also looks very nice.
bit expensive if you ask me though.


----------



## Kazuya (8 Nov 2011)

1. Yes, you do not need to use powersand. 
2. ADA is suppose to last you 18-24 months. 
3. Powder is for pure aesthetic. I used it in the front as shown in the ADA book. When I decide to take the tank down it is rather annoying to try to get it all out. You can go without it. 
4. I used a 9L bag on my 60P (60x30x36) and there was a good slope. If you want a bigger slope just get a 9L and a 3L.
5. New AS has the properties of both AS I and AS II. I am currently using it in my Taiwan bee tank. 
You can use dried ferts for your nutrients or buy some product lines. All depends on what plants you are keeping.

As you know AS has to be cycled a good solid month to leech out all the ammonia before adding fish or inverts.
You can speed cycle a tank. There is a website (have to dig for it) that shows you how to do it.

Hope this helps.

Cheers


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Nov 2011)

Jaap said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am about to purchase some ADA New Amazonia Multi-Type.
> 
> ...



In a heavily planted tank a substrate will help to grow plants quicker.

The soil will not deteriorate in shape. I just cleaned up my 3yrs old Amazonia and was still perfect to reuse after that. You need to wash it a couple times to remove the mud, but the majority of the soil will be reusable. Check Filipe Oliveira's current post on this: http://eloseurope.blogspot.com/2011/10/ ... ow-to.html

Powder is not only for aesthetic reason. This actually boost the plant growth with small root plant like HC, glosso, marsilea. These carpet plants will be much denser with a small grain soil like powder. But as multitype is a small grain soil, you do not need powder.


----------



## Kazuya (8 Nov 2011)

I should have mentioned that I use a UGF with my AS.


----------

